

Rate my startup: Archangel - Video Surveillance System (etzoockee.kz/archangel) - MaximKulesh

Video surveillance system with an integrated network of UAVs, or unmanned aerial vehicles(multicopters and zeppelins). which allow video-monitoring in more flexible, efficient and mobile manner.
Geo-tagged videos are streamed to the cloud service (Windows Azure) and distributed across mobile and desktop devices. 
The system also has some useful features such allowing emergency and disaster management agencies locate problem areas or points on a map and allocate or distribute resources such as ambulatory response units, fire engines, etc, between them.
This is not an online service or similar, so we are not self-promoting. We are really looking forward for some feedback from you
======
MaximKulesh
The project was recognized as one of the top 20 in latest Imagine Cup Finals

------
MaximKulesh
clickable link <http://www.etzoockee.kz/archangel>

------
costea
the lightbox is to light. For my eyes.

~~~
MaximKulesh
I am sorry, I didn't really understand your comment :)

~~~
costea
I know. :) When I click on contact, solution etc. the background is too much
visible. You can add some blur effect?

